# Yak Demo and Wanting to Buy



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Couldnt make the demo today. Wife said if I dont stay home and do some things (things she wants done that is, painting power washing and so on and so on) while she picked strawberries then i could forget about a yak. lol

So to avoid a trip to divorice court I painted and cleaned and cleaned and painted, at least it was a nice day.

Hope you guys had a good time and the show went well.

Also wondering if anyone out there is looking to sell their yak. Would like to buy a used one at a decent price to to make sure i like them before i invest in a new one with all the options i want/need.

Email me at [email protected]

ken


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Demo day went well. We had many people stop by and check out the riged kayaks. Most of the people that stoped by where asking questions about how, why or where things were riged. so that they could start rigging their yaks. And of coarse there were the people that had never thought that a kayak could be used for fishing.
I think we were able to answer everyones questions. If not continue to ask here on the kayak fourm and we will try to answer them. 
If you are still tring to figure how or where to mount things you might want to make the next TKAA meeting. Several members have been bringing their kayaks to the meeting so that they can go fishing after the meeting is over.

Robert


----------

